# Mo Fo Dot Com!!!!!



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Driver OK, GT2 done

At least I know that the car that I really want is pretty safe. :thumbup:

For those of you who can't get the thread, here are the pictures...


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

It'll buff out.

On a more serious note, Whoa!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow freakn' lucky guy. That track needs to rethink their safety barriers and run offs he looks awfully close to going into the trees.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

vaio76109 said:


> It'll buff out.


 :rofl:


----------

